# BBC iPlayer - how to watch in HK?



## gloriarabbit

I am new to HK and missing home tv. Any suggestion?


----------



## hjs1471

vpn ninja. defo the best way. i use it all the time and it works on both iphone and computers.


----------



## gloriarabbit

Thanks Chris, a friend of mine made a speed test comparison with the offical BBC connection speed test diagnostics.

UKTVHK com average: 1200kbps
hidemyass average: 600kbps
overlay net average: 450kbps

BBC said the speed has to be faster than 800kbps for stable video streaming. UKTVHK should work well for that.


----------



## dmist

does vpn cost money?


----------



## paul_sd_uk

Some VPNs cost money, but others are free. It would be reasonable to expect that the more expensive ones will give you a more reliable and fast connection, with a higher data limit.

I use the free and ad-supported Expat Shield. Its servers are based in the UK so you can watch iPlayer. It's sometimes a bit slow, depending on the time of day, but it usually suffices.

Paul


----------



## holly920

you may try downloading if none of that works


----------



## Samb

Just what I was looking for, cheers everyone!


----------



## London_may

This is great to know, so far I've been relying on you tube videos!


----------



## Andy Robertson

Hmmm, interesting how the posts on this subject are the same as on other forum sites... Do I detect self advertising from UKTVHK . com?


----------



## PPashley

I use Strong VPN but find issues with bandwidth as others have noted.


----------



## CindyK

thanks for recommendation,I had used the VPN for some time after you reply to me,I have to say that It really resolve my problem,now i can watch on BBC smoothly,thanks again.


----------



## anthonym19

This is very useful. Now I can watch match of the day!

Is there an equivalent of lovefilm or Netflix in Hk?


----------

